# How do I get Sat.119 back?



## th3081 (Apr 20, 2010)

I have been having problems with my service, and while running a switch test I lost Sat. 119(my fault). After switch test a screen came up that said less Satellites detected than before, it gave me the options save, done or retest. I saved and shouldn't have, now I need to know how to get Sat. 119 back. 

Thanks,
Travis


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The only way to get it back is to run another Check Switch with a working 119 signal in the system. If your 119 is blocked or otherwise not working, you're stuck until you fix that problem.


----------



## th3081 (Apr 20, 2010)

Does anyone know how to unblock the Sat.?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

th3081 said:


> Does anyone know how to unblock the Sat.?


BattleZone meant if there is something in the way (a tree, a building, a cloud, etc.) blocking the signal.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Most likely a tree, or leaves on a tree has grown into the field of view of your dish an causing signal loss. Even if you hadn't chose 'save' you will still be losing 119 signal. You need to either re-align the dish, move it, or cut down/remove what ever is obstructing the view. If you don't think you can handle that yourself, Then a tech will need to come out. Could also be a bad LNB or even a bad connector. Your likely not gonna know without a tech visit.


----------

